# pic of wives girl friends female plow drivers



## ltlm

this one is mine and she drives tractor for our 10 to 16 hr rout.


----------



## accipiter12

Don't forget to attach the image.   

Blake
WA


----------



## snowinjoe

So do you want me to put up a picture of my wife or girlfriend?


----------



## DJC

How come I don't see any pic's yet????


----------



## CamLand

Maybe it's better we dont see the picture


----------



## Gusco

Why would i want to post a picture of my wife for others to look at? DOesnt make sense to me.


----------



## snowinjoe

Gusco said:


> Why would i want to post a picture of my wife for others to look at? DOesnt make sense to me.


For the smae reason we put up pictures of plows. And who doesnt like lookin at pics of women.


----------



## ltlm

*sorry about pic*

i guse it got posted on another thread


----------



## uponyou21

so how about that pic??


----------



## unimogr

Ok, Here's a pic of my little woman.

She's a real worker and can really swing that shovel.


----------



## The Boss

unimogr said:


> Ok, Here's a pic of my little woman.
> 
> She's a real worker and can really swing that shovel.


Now that's a ton of fun!


----------



## unimogr

Now that's a ton of fun! 


You should see her sisters..... 
There's no fast food that can outrun them.


----------



## unimogr

Oh, and here's a pic of my mother. She doesn't do any shoveling because she's a magazine model.


----------



## PSDF350

man if my wife looked like that i'd have someone bury me in a snowbank. ooooooh


----------



## whit16

Great Stuff Keep "em Comin!!!!!


----------



## avalancheplow

for some good pics go to the off topic and check out calendar girls or click on my link at the bottom of my post.


----------



## ta3834bbl

OH! MY EYES, MY EYES! too funny.


----------



## dieselman

Woo Wee. those are some good lookin ladies. unimogr, Is your mom single?


----------



## unimogr

> Woo Wee. those are some good lookin ladies. unimogr, Is your mom single?


Hey Dieselman, Don't be getting any funny ideas. My mom's too busy working the pressed duck circuit in Boston's China Town. Someone's gotta get that toothpaste message out there.....



> for some good pics go to the off topic and check out calendar girls or click on my link at the bottom of my post.


And mister Avalanchplow. Those purdy calendar girls don't look like they'd be worth a whit (whatever that is) shoveling snow on a 10 degree night. You need em big and strong like my little woman.


----------



## djd427

*Check out this sweetie!!!*

:yow!:

Boys, keep your eyes in your head on this one!!!


----------



## vanwhyjr

mines too busy riding my bike


----------



## PSDF350

djd427 said:


> :yow!:
> 
> Boys, keep your eyes in your head on this one!!!


if your going to post pics like that you need to post a warning that those with heart trouble be warned. thats some nasty ****. need to break out the 50 gallon barrel of flower to find wet spot on that one. where is the cringe smilly


----------



## unimogr

Oh, and here's a pic of my inlaws that stopped by the beach house we rented last summer.


----------



## unimogr

And here's my little sister. She's not much use shoveling snow and she can't cook either....


----------



## saleen49

Her shi is!! :crying:


----------



## badranman

Here's a few pics of the hotties I've been known to hang with......


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

O MY GOD THOSE PIC'S ARE ABSOULTY HILARIOUS! ESPECIALLY THE INLAW ONE! Nothing wrong with the woman who can't cook . Ever heard of take out? My gosh Talk about getting hit with the UGLY Stick!!!


----------



## badranman

Here's a few more....


----------



## Swampdonkey

Dodge_PlowKing said:


> Talk about getting hit with the UGLY Stick!!!


Dang, that took more than a stick. I think she hit every tree running though the ugly tree forest!!!!!


----------



## yamahar612

Looks like they ran the 100 yard dash in a 50 yard gym


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

yamahar612 said:


> Looks like they ran the 100 yard dash in a 50 yard gym


THATS FUNNY


----------



## Randy Scott

badranman said:


> Here's a few pics of the hotties I've been known to hang with......


That second photo is just wrong!


----------



## unimogr

Here's a little cutie....


----------



## unimogr

And another.....


----------



## unimogr

I've got about a dozen more but I don't want to get kicked off the list.

(some real classics...)


----------



## lakeeffect

Post away those are nice, could drive my plow anyday!!


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

Ok time for some tasteful!, pics not some that make us sick.


----------



## JMR

I saw this thread originally and thought cool, someone on this site is proud enough of there spouse or significant other to post a picture of them,or was the intention of this thread to post pics of the ugliest girl you can find on the Internet or post a picture of a gorgeous Internet models.

Come on guys aren't you proud enough of your significant other to post her picture here? I guess I'll start things off with a real picture of a plow truck drivers wife. This is the quickest picture I could find. Not a great shot, but my Mrs. grabbing a piggy back ride @ PC in LOTO last summer. I think she still looks pretty good for being 40++. We have a few enhancements scheduled for her in a couple of weeks.


----------



## parrothead

i want to know what shes doing with her top stil on at the party cove. we go there every year in august. love that place.


----------



## JMR

parrothead said:


> i want to know what shes doing with her top stil on at the party cove. we go there every year in august. love that place.


We are there almost every weekend. It was still early in the day and the   had taken effect yet.


----------



## yzf1000_rider

hey badran you cant keep them hunnies all to yourself how about posting their phone numbers for me...hahahahaha


----------



## OneBadDodge06

Hey JMR you ever been out to Woodcliff by Fremont? Just wondering if it was still a good place to party n see some skin. Been a while since I've lived in Omaha.


----------



## JMR

I grew up skiing @ Woodcliff. Inlaws also had a place there for years. Small lake good for skiing on the weeknites or early mornings. Not alot of skin to be seen there, not like LOTO. The Corral restaurant and bar can be fun when the get good bands. We have a place @ LOTO so we spend most of are time there now.


----------



## JMR

parrothead said:


> i want to know what shes doing with her top stil on at the party cove. we go there every year in august. love that place.


Look me up when your there. We can meet for a  . We are there almost every weekend.


----------



## raptorman03

Here is me and the wife


----------



## wstwind

What? no thong?


----------



## raptorman03

i dont want banned for puting up a thong pic


----------



## fans

*raptorman03*

Please don't take this the wrong way but MAN I hope your kids take their looks from their mother...


----------



## raptorman03

fans said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but MAN I hope your kids take their looks from their mother...


lol thats it im sending you naked pics of me now lol


----------



## The Boss

raptorman03 said:


> lol thats it im sending you naked pics of me now lol


LMAO!!!!!!! Maybe the ones who complained about the females in the calender thread will like that.


----------



## snow warrior

seriosly here is my wife not a good shot but its all i got in the computer right now


----------



## unimogr

And to make up for the last one....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CamLand

wstwind said:


> What? no thong?


Do you really want to see him in a thong...


----------



## wstwind

CamLand said:


> Do you really want to see him in a thong...


no but unimogr has the right idea!!!!


----------



## unimogr

> And to make up for the last one....


The above comment was NOT directed at Post # 51. I had posted a pic before the Harley Girl that the moderator has removed. (I was very bad)

I will go back in lurk mode to atone for my sins.


----------



## jrm123180

I've enjoyed this thread; even though I can't keep it going, I hope others can.


----------



## yzf1000_rider

heres my wife she is learning how to push a shovel and next year ill probably up grade her to a truck... haha just kidding she comes along to keep me company.


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Heres my wife, who is willing to plow next year, & our daughter, who might just ride along!


----------



## vanwhyjr

Here is the wife doing her normal thing and my 7 month old English Mastiff puppy doing his!!


----------



## norrod

Wife and I on New Year's Day. No snow, so we decided to get the bike out for the Polar Bear run. My Wife has layed claim to my Dodge RAM when I get a new truck this summer.


----------



## unimogr

Nothing like a day of wheeling with your honey...


----------



## JMR

unimogr said:


> Nothing like a day of wheeling with your honey...


  More internet photos. Anyone can post those.


----------



## CamLand

JMR said:


> More internet photos. Anyone can post those.


Post some then expert...


----------



## JMR

CamLand said:


> Post some then expert...


  My better 3/4's photo is already posted on one of the previous pages(page 2). Anyone can can copy and paste an internet models photo or a pic of a ????. How about posting one of your spouse?


----------



## unimogr

> More internet photos. Anyone can post those.


Damn, then who's that girl sitting on my front bumper??? And she's scratching my paint!!


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Odd outfit for muddin in...


----------



## szorno

this is my bride with the truck she drove until this year. 4 kids and 29 years of putting up with me and she still looks great.


----------



## lawnandplow42

i'm not married. I'm hoping I can find one that really puts out in the bedroom though.


----------



## BreyerConstruct

There's more than that to a mariage. You might want to have a few more standards 


~Matt


----------



## PSDF350

BreyerConstruct said:


> There's more than that to a mariage. You might want to have a few more standards
> 
> ~Matt


you got that right.


----------



## Sean Adams

I could not stop laughing (or looking) at some of the earlier pics in this thread. To each his own....as the pics became real pics of wives and sig others of members, it is obvious we have some smooth talkers on this forum!


----------



## BreyerConstruct

~sigh~

I think you killed the thread Sean!
Maybe shoulda posted a pic of the little lady? 
LOL

~Matt


----------



## cumminswithplow

oops didnt work lets try again


----------



## cumminswithplow

Heres My best friend!


----------



## JMR

Here is an updated one of MrsJMR. She was modeling one of her new summer swimsuits. I am one lucky guy.


----------



## scholzee

Wow!! JMR you sure are lucky !! Not that I am starring or anything but are those soap suds on MrsJMR. If so that has got to be the best way I have ever seen to wash those new clothes before putting them in the dresser.


----------



## JMR

Just a few bubbles from the whirlpool tub. Got a couple other new suits. I'll see if she will approve another photo for posting.  I'll try and get one of her in my favorite swimsuit.


----------



## scholzee

Where is that favorite swimsuit ?? We had great summer weather here in Buffalo NY, now the days are getting short and temps are cooling off. Time to start getting the trucks ready.


----------



## mook

she's properly kept in the kitchen


----------



## NJ Plowman

szorno said:


> this is my bride with the truck she drove until this year. 4 kids and 29 years of putting up with me and she still looks great.


Wow, 
SZorno, that is an absolutely fantastic looking picture, she is absolutely gorgeous! It is without a doubt one of the nicest pics ever posted here (and your wife aint bad either!  ).

You are truly a lucky man...


----------



## NJ Plowman

Cumminswithplow, JMR, and Mook...

You guys ain't doin' too bad either!!!


----------



## mook

NJ Plowman said:


> Cumminswithplow, JMR, and Mook...
> 
> You guys ain't doin' too bad either!!!


i don't know, my counter top is pretty dusty


----------



## hickslawns

Nice pics guys! I have to say a good woman by your side goes a LONG way. Mine tolerates an awful lot. Never see her in the kitchen, because I am working, but there is almost always a plate set up high out of the dog's reach waiting for me. This is after a day of sales in the corporate world. She might be dropping that stress to run and grow our sweeping operations. Says she wants to plow too! I will see if I can find a pic to post. Treat them right if you have a good one, they are hard to find!


----------



## procut1

this is procut2

She runs any piece of equipment we own plus a JD 544 wheel loader with 20 + ft pusher box for Mike Nelson


----------



## NJ Plowman

Hey Mook,

At least she looks like she's cookin' for ya!


----------



## raptorman03

I tell yea guys i cant deiced to get a new plow for some 24inch wheels for the Hd or the wife some altered hooters hmmm


----------



## Luppy

raptorman03 said:


> I tell yea guys i cant deiced to get a new plow for some 24inch wheels for the Hd or the wife some altered hooters hmmm


Better hope she doesn't read this else you'll prolly be the one with an altered hooter!


----------



## raptorman03

nope she wants them


----------



## mook

NJ Plowman said:


> Hey Mook,
> 
> At least she looks like she's cookin' for ya!


she cooks every night. it's hard to find a younger woman who cooks now a days.


----------



## Donny O.

here is all my women with my jeep


----------



## Remsen1

lawnandplow42 said:


> i'm not married. I'm hoping I can find one that really puts out in the bedroom though.


don't get married then.


----------



## norrod

> Originally Posted by lawnandplow42
> i'm not married. I'm hoping I can find one that really puts out in the bedroom though.
> 
> *****
> don't get married then.


LOL

Actually her production in that arena is proportional with your production in the kitchen. or laundry room. or running the power equipment like the electrolux...


----------



## JRKRACE

When they say "I DO", they "Won't"..... 

That's why they smile so much when they walk down that aisle....


----------



## Donny O.

JRKRACE said:


> When they say "I DO", they "Won't".....
> 
> That's why they smile so much when they walk down that aisle....


my 4 year old walked into the room when i was putting my pants on today and said to me 'daddy you have a hole in your underwear' so i went and showed my wife...I said 'look what I have' pointing at the hole......then I dropped my underwear and said "look what else I have.....jsut in case you forgot I had it". funny how i got no comment out of that!!


----------



## Playboy

This is my wife. This pic is in Sandals Antigua. We were on our honeymoon. She thinks all my equipment is cool and showed interest last year to plow. I might let her work the plow this year a few times since I now have the hand held.


----------



## Playboy

Here we are chillin at some ones wedding.


----------



## Playboy

Here she is prego. Our son (my 4th kid) was born in August.

She's got about 10lbs to loose that are stuck on her belly but i got her a membership to my gym so we'll be working it off in a few weeks.


----------



## scholzee

*My better half*

My wife not only works hard in all rooms of the house but outside also. here I keep her hydrated while replacing our septic system.


----------



## Charles

scholzee said:


> My wife not only works hard in all rooms of the house but outside also. here I keep her hydrated while replacing our septic system.


Man, you were lucky to find that woman. Can she cook too?


----------



## Big Dog D

Playboy said:


> Here she is prego. Our son (my 4th kid) was born in August.
> 
> She's got about 10lbs to loose that are stuck on her belly but i got her a membership to my gym so we'll be working it off in a few weeks.


Does she ever smile? 3 pics and not one smile??


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Big Dog D said:


> Does she ever smile? 3 pics and not one smile??


If I kept telling my wife she had 10lbs to lose.... she might not smile either! LOL

~Matt


----------



## Playboy

LoL yeah she smiles. I didn't even notice that non of these had her smiling.
Lemme look at home to see what I have. I had these pics here at my job.
Here's one I just found on my work PC. I remember some one at work (another prego chick) wanting to see my ole ladies belly. It's a bad pic but I don't care.

I was redo a section in our kitchen.


----------



## Playboy

Ah I just found another with a smile!!!!


----------



## Donny O.

Playboy said:


> I remember some one at work (another prego chick) wanting to see my ole ladies belly. It's a bad pic but I don't care.
> 
> I was redo a section in our kitchen.


it's not a bad pic....personlay I think pregnant women are beautiful no matter what. it's jsut such a wonderful thing that it is imposible to not be beautiful. I have 2 daughter that are 4 and 6, and when my wife was pregnant I think she thought she was a walking belly because that is all i paid attention to...LOL. even my sisters and other friends when they were pregnant I coudn't help but to rub the belly.

BTW i'm in no way implying this to be a sexual thing because it is not meant that way at all and has nothing to do with that!!!


----------



## Playboy

LoL I know what you mean. A big belly sticking out of a chick to me is cute (if she's pregnant). This is my 4th kid. He is now 6 weeks old. I have a 12yo girl, 11yo boy, 6 yo boy and now this little guy. Hopefully thats it for me!


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*Wife*

Here is a picture of my wife, 7 months pregnant with our oldest son.


----------



## Playboy

ProWorkz.com said:


> Here is a picture of my wife, 7 months pregnant with our oldest son.


Cute. Is she American?


----------



## Playboy

Charles said:


> Man, you were lucky to find that woman. Can she cook too?


LoL that's what I was thinking. Is that a beer she's drinking? If it is then she's a keeper!


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*American??*



Playboy said:


> Cute. Is she American?


100% American Latino. But what is American anymore??? Born and raised in San Diego, California. A West Coast girl for sure.....


----------



## LesleinLawn

*Though I would join in*

Here is one of the little lady


I Love Her


----------



## LesleinLawn

*One more*

Hot, Hot, Hot


----------



## LesleinLawn

*The family*

What a great life I have


----------



## Playboy

ProWorkz.com said:


> 100% American Latino. But what is American anymore??? Born and raised in San Diego, California. A West Coast girl for sure.....


I had a feeling she was Latina. Half Mexican?
One of my boys just married a Mexican/American chick and she's hot!
My ole lady is an Italian mix. We're not sure what the mix is because she is adopted and we couldn't track the sperm donor. We tracked down her mothers side thanks to a lot of Internet searches.


----------



## Playboy

LesleinLawn said:


> What a great life I have


Being a good family man is always a great feeling huh?


----------



## Playboy

This my my new little guy. She was soooo happy to have him out....
His name is Caiden Sky


----------



## BreyerConstruct

One of my boys just married a Mexican/American chick and she's hot!.[/QUOTE]

Hey playboy, how old are ya?? your pic looks 30ish, but your boy is getting married??

sorry, not really my business, my wife & I were reading thru & were like, huh?

LOL

~Matt


----------



## Playboy

LoL i'm 31. 
One of my friends (my boy) just got married. Bit of street slang...


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Playboy said:


> LoL i'm 31.
> One of my friends (my boy) just got married. Bit of street slang...


You'll have to excuse this white boy. I live too close to the Amish- I understand their slang, better than the spanish flavored slang of the city I live in.
Go figure.

Oh, and around the wifee, your buddy's new bride is "just ok". 
Trust me on this 1

~Matt


----------



## Playboy

> Oh, and around the wifee, your buddy's new bride is "just ok".


Ooooh yeah I know all about it! The Italian comes out when i set eyes on another chick...

These are "my boys"
From left Damien 11/ Devere 6/ Caiden 7weeks


----------



## BreyerConstruct

LOL

It's tough sometimes to mind the eyes, but worth it!

So are these the bunch of kids with shovels you mentioned? 
I don't think the little guy's gonna be able to pull his weight this season; might have to wait a year or two.

Here's my future shovel operator.

She's 18 months old right now.

~Matt


----------



## Playboy

Very cute. Yes these are my future shovel pushers but my daughter wont get off easy either. She already helps me at home by cleaning off the steps and truck/cars with one of my back pack blowers. I have two so I give her one with 1/4 tank of gas (less weight) and she get's right to business.


----------



## amw

here is a picture of my wife..
we finaly got married a few weeks ago..(been together 7 years)


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Cute girl, but the pic is all fuzzy!
Congratz on the marriage!


~Matt


----------



## amw

BreyerConstruct said:


> Cute girl, but the pic is all fuzzy!
> Congratz on the marriage!
> 
> ~Matt


its not fuzzy, thats the way the picture is ment to be...but here ya go...


----------



## Eyesell

Tony, she dosen't look to happy in the second pic LOL


----------



## scholzee

She is a wonderful cook also, I will have to find a picture all cleaned up. She comes from a family that was in the excavating business unfortunately her Dad passed away when she was 13 and her mom took over the business. They had a pretty good run for awhile until her brother had an unfortunate accident and my wife and her Mom spent a solid 8 months in the hospital taking care of him and the business had to shut down. He is doing fine now, so she is very dedicated to family and is just a wonderful person. They would get a hard time in the business until the guys see that they know what they are doing and not afraid to work, then they get some respect and things go well. She can move just about any piece of equipment excavators, dozers, tractor backhoes, rollers. Not too good at digging that takes many years and alot of seat time to get right, most jobs need to "get done" and there is not much time for learning. Looks like we are all very lucky and its nice to see others family's and wives that we are proud of.


----------



## Playboy

Pic 2 has that "quick let's get outta here and be naughty" look....LoL

It's nice to see you have a girl that isn't affraid of breaking a nail. My ole lady won't even help me paint!


----------



## bigjeeping

Well im a bit young to get married but one of my ex's drove out to see me yesterday and told me if we got married in the future she'd dedicate herself to my business..... cha CHING free labor!


----------



## Playboy

Would that dedication be helping out to make the money or spending it? LoL


----------



## bigjeeping

Playboy said:


> Would that dedication be helping out to make the money or spending it? LoL


hahaha well ya know.. you gotta sacrifice somethin from time to time. Besides, she's a dime (as pictured below)


----------



## BreyerConstruct

She dosn't look all that hefty, but if she's willing to work. Hmm, I think the fire's still burning! LOL
Honestly though, my wife works with me. Just in the office now that we have a child, but before she would come out on the job sites.
It's kinda nice.

~Matt


----------



## chopcor

*My wife-*

Couple more years of payments, and she's ALL MINE! 







And my summer toy


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*Latino*



Playboy said:


> I had a feeling she was Latina. Half Mexican?
> One of my boys just married a Mexican/American chick and she's hot!
> My ole lady is an Italian mix. We're not sure what the mix is because she is adopted and we couldn't track the sperm donor. We tracked down her mothers side thanks to a lot of Internet searches.


100% Latino...!!!


----------



## echovalley

well if it doesn't snow in IOWA this year i'm sure you have no problem gettin i mean keeping busy


----------



## Playboy

Very nice Raptor. I can match that pic but I think we should make a new thread. Maybe call it how to keep warm in the winter? Might be fun and with no birthday suits showing it should be able to be posted.....


----------



## amw

Playboy said:


> Very nice Raptor. I can match that pic but I think we should make a new thread. Maybe call it how to keep warm in the winter? Might be fun and with no birthday suits showing it should be able to be posted.....


You guys are having too much fun!

This IS a good idea though!

lol


----------



## Banksy

Hey Raptor, does she know where that picture went? lol


----------



## raptorman03

Banksy said:


> Hey Raptor, does she know where that picture went? lol


not sure what you are trying to say?


----------



## Playboy

He probly means does she know where you posted that pic.


----------



## BushHogBoy

BigJeeping,
None of my business but she looks like a winner and sounds like a keeper, so why is she an ex? Either way if she wants to move to south central Indiana I'll take her. 

Happy plowing!
Eric


----------



## lawnandplow42

Playboy said:


> Pic 2 has that "quick let's get outta here and be naughty" look....LoL


GIT R DONE!!!:redbounce


----------



## Makndust

My wife, best friend, best operator, and banker. Bare with me this is the first time sending a pic.


----------



## wagonman76

Heres a pic of my girlfriend of almost 2 years. Shes the one on the left.


----------



## J HIsch

Here's mine but she doesnt plow.


----------



## JKOOPERS

heres mine but she dont help plow either


----------



## cet

Bet they help spend it though!! LOLpayup


----------



## Donny O.

cet said:


> Bet they help spend it though!! LOLpayup


AMEN to that!! my wife did attempt to plow once last winter while i was out of town.....she couldn't even get the truck started!!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

heres a pic of my fiance....she doesnt have a reqular route or anything but she has helped out with side walks plenty of times.

And has also plowed a night with our dump truck.....didnt do to bad...first time plowing and got thrown into the biggest piece of equipment in our fleet....hopeing i will be able to get her in the backhoe this year.

She is also the brains of the entire operation....handling all of the billing, accounts recivable/payable, payroll, taxes ....ect

sorry it wouldnt let me b/c i allready had it in a post so i had to trick the system


----------



## amw

5 star ...you have to add it as an attachment...at the bottom of the page..


----------



## raptorman03

Hell it's looking like im not the onley one on here with personality. Speaking for me if i married from like looks me shivers, she wouldent be let out in the light. lol


----------



## Donny O.

raptorman03 said:


> Hell it's looking like im not the *onley* one on here with personality.


you talking to me?? ^^^^Donny Onley is my name


----------



## raptorman03

Donny O. said:


> you talking to me?? ^^^^Donny Onley is my name


Donny i didnt say being full of the stinking but that's one of my good traits too.


----------



## DBL

This is my girlfriend of about a year. She helps out all she can. Shell get out and shovel and keeps track of everything paper wise like hours and payments. She cant quite get out there and plow yet but i still love her


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Keep working with her DBL!

My wife's going to be going out with me this season. Maybe she'll be plowing next. 


~Matt


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

BreyerConstruct said:


> Keep working with her DBL!
> 
> My wife's going to be going out with me this season. Maybe she'll be plowing next.
> 
> ~Matt


My wife cannot STAND plowing, or anything to do with it, including the alarm clock going off every hour. 

She sure does like to spend that money though.....


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Ahh, the sacrifices that must be made to afford shopping! LOL

~Matt


----------



## Makndust

My wife saw the pic I posted earlier and told me to try again. This is a pic of my wife, my daughter, and my youngest son at Christmas. She ran my 87 Chevy with a 9'2" Boss V plow for 3 years while I managed the fleet of ATV's. She got out of the pickup 1 year after Amelia was born. I miss her abilities everytime it snows.


----------



## JasonGUnderhill

My fiancé and I in Quebec City visiting some friends.


----------



## KHB

Me and My G/F at a car show.


----------



## Donny O.

KHB said:


> Me and My G/F at a car show.


so what year is the bird? any mods? i have a 96 Z28 and a 99 Hugger orange SS vert.....i like the f-bodies!! GF looks good too!!


----------



## KHB

Donny O. said:


> so what year is the bird? any mods? i have a 96 Z28 and a 99 Hugger orange SS vert.....i like the f-bodies!! GF looks good too!!


Thanks for the complements  The Bird is a 2001 WS6 with Borla cat back system, lid, maf and tb mods, and dyno tuned with LS1 Edit. 
Sounds like a sweet pair of Camaros  Post up a pic if you can.


----------



## Donny O.

KHB said:


> Thanks for the complements  The Bird is a 2001 WS6 with Borla cat back system, lid, maf and tb mods, and dyno tuned with LS1 Edit.
> Sounds like a sweet pair of Camaros  Post up a pic if you can.


I know we are getting off topic here so sorry for that but here are pics of my cars. the H.O.S.S. vert is the weekend/carshows/recreation car...LS6 intake, no emissions, flowmaster, and slp lid....and the 96 is my daily driver with 189,000 miles on it...electric cutout, G2 CAI, Walboro pump, BBK shorties.
http://community.webshots.com/user/hondarrman

BTW there are some pics in there of my girls....wife and daughters and they are all beautiful!!


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*yep yep*



> hopeing i will be able to get her in the backhoe this year


I get my wife in the "backhoe" all the time.....

And since we are talking cars.....








This 66 sound like ... Click Here

:waving:


----------



## rawfish

mook said:


> she's properly kept in the kitchen


Bwhaaaaaa MOOK small world eh? We just might be the only two from CSI


----------



## 04chevyHD4me

Here is a picture of my 2 ladies. This was taken at last years Elvis Festival in Lake George, NY. If you like Elvis, you would like this show. Some really think they are him.


----------



## raptorman03

04chevyHD4me said:


> Here is a picture of my 2 ladies. This was taken at last years Elvis Festival in Lake George, NY. If you like Elvis, you would like this show. Some really think they are him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> hell yea that looks like fun there good pics


----------



## hemi2008

*my sweety*

The one that keeps me in line.


----------



## roofsinc

You guys are sick in the head!


----------



## KHB

Donny O. said:


> I know we are getting off topic here so sorry for that but here are pics of my cars. the H.O.S.S. vert is the weekend/carshows/recreation car...LS6 intake, no emissions, flowmaster, and slp lid....and the 96 is my daily driver with 189,000 miles on it...electric cutout, G2 CAI, Walboro pump, BBK shorties.
> http://community.webshots.com/user/hondarrman
> 
> BTW there are some pics in there of my girls....wife and daughters and they are all beautiful!!


Nice pics Donny O


----------



## Midwest

Me and my Wife in the Eldorado Royale resort in Riviera Maya Mexico last year. She was 7 months pregnant at the time.


----------



## ltlm

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=22933


----------



## KCB

It only took you 3 years


----------



## merrimacmill

My GF of more than a year CANNOT stand plowing either. She thinks its "boring" and "easy". And to top it off, the flashing strobes make her sick in about 30 seconds lol. Oh well, shes still pretty great.


----------



## Duncan90si

My fiance's b-day was back in Dec. I had big plans to take her out all day shopping, dining, boozing, movies etc. Well it started snowing first thing in the morning and she hopped in with me to go salting so that we could grab breakfast together when we were done. It wasn't supposed to be more than a dusting. Roughly 4-6" later and about 9 hours we stopped at a Panera Bread real quick, and had some sandwiches. She never complained once about it, even though it was her 25th b-day.  She even said it was fun for about the first 6 hours. 

This is one of the many reasons I'm getting married in August. It would be hard to find another like this.


----------



## BREAULT69

Girlfriend with my daughter and Karl the wonder dog. Nothin' prettier than a woman with two jobs!! The daughter works like a mule too. Sometimes I gotta stop her so I don't get in trouble for child labor. I pay her the same money as any employee and she gives 100% even loading 50# bags of mag/chlor. Karl pretty much spends his days lickin' his two best friends and poopin'. I get a little jealous sometimes.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

My wife 15 yrs 3 great kids


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

yesterday snow in our back yard ----450 acers


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

my girlfreind


----------



## Eyesell

I can't believe this thing ( thread ) got resurrected after the 2005 start , some one has too much time on their hands and is looking at some real old threads.

He needs more snow or something, LOLOLOL


----------



## groundbreakers

i like it when a thread gets to be about 25 pages long that got started back 4 yrs ago .... i dont think poeple bother reading when the thread started ...


----------



## NJ Plowman

It's great to see the dead resurected! wesport

Hard to believe that some of these pics are 3 years old! 


The woman are LOOKIN' GOOD, lets see some updated pics! 

Damn shame my girlfriend is too ugly to post here, she has a bumper sticker on her car that says "My other car is a broom" !


----------



## Eyesell

NJ Plowman;500178 said:


> It's great to see the dead resurected! wesport
> 
> Hard to believe that some of these pics are 3 years old!
> 
> The woman are LOOKIN' GOOD, lets see some updated pics!
> 
> Damn shame my girlfriend is too ugly to post here, she has a bumper sticker on her car that says "My other car is a broom" !


LOLOLOL Still laughing !!


----------



## Pushin_On

*WoW.*



djd427;200341 said:


> :yow!:
> 
> Boys, keep your eyes in your head on this one!!!


Should'nt she be with the calender girls thread tho?


----------



## ltlm

*new years eve*

new years eve ready to hit town


----------



## JD Dave

Here's my wife and one of my little guys. Just out of curiosity I wonder how many of the girls posted in 2005 are with the same guy now.


----------



## NJ Plowman

Take my wife....PLEASE!


----------



## iceyman

my wonderful gf  and my god daughter, oh yea and me


----------



## Firemanfive0

*Why Men need women*

women are useful at times


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its back after a few yrs


----------



## iceyman

ahahahahahaahhah


----------



## Plow Dude

I'm still working up the courage to ask her out.


----------



## Duncan90si

JD Dave;500229 said:


> Just out of curiosity I wonder how many of the girls posted in 2005 are with the same guy now.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## itzkcatz

djd427;200341 said:


> :yow!:
> 
> Boys, keep your eyes in your head on this one!!!


Are those chains holding up a towel for her bottoms? Christ she has some problems


----------



## DeereFarmer

Here's a pic of my GF from Christmas '06. It's the best one I have. She got to go to Florida and I got stuck plowing.payup


----------



## farmerkev

Well First Time Out, it looks like Florida has its perks!


----------



## grandview

First Time Out;500580 said:


> Here's a pic of my GF from Christmas '06. It's the best one I have. She got to go to Florida and I got stuck plowing.payup


You know. I was down in Fla. And met this girl who wore a Santa hat


----------



## DeereFarmer

grandview;500635 said:


> You know. I was down in Fla. And met this girl who wore a Santa hat


Oh really? She must have been a PITA to put up with, right? Hope you brought your Advil.


----------



## Tractor Plower

Nice one FTO- Better keep a close eye on grandview!
Haha bud.

-Mike


----------



## Quality SR

IDOCTORTREES;500049 said:


> yesterday snow in our back yard ----450 acers


That view is unbelievable. That is your back yard? Nice pictures.


----------



## Quality SR

farmerkev;500594 said:


> Well First Time Out, it looks like Florida has its perks!


X2........ Tell her to keep a can of Fluid Flim on her as mace for grandview. LOL


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Dude if thats really your girl, make sure she doesnt know you posted that or your getting 'shut off'.

nice pic though


----------



## BSDeality

IDOCTORTREES;500049 said:


> yesterday snow in our back yard ----450 acers


beautiful country and scenery, but goddamn that is one UGLY snowmobile!


----------



## DeereFarmer

06HD BOSS;500809 said:


> Dude if thats really your girl, make sure she doesnt know you posted that or your getting 'shut off'.
> 
> nice pic though


She'd probably be happy that it's on here. OK, maybe not. SHHHH... just don't let her find out and I'll try to get some more for you guys. Also, she is mine. I don't know how, but she is. I'm in this one, so don't mind my ugly face in this one. It's just for proof!


----------



## DeereFarmer

All I've got for now...


----------



## 91AK250

heres mine...i let her learn to plow today..i'll have a few vids later it was awsome!


----------



## grandview

Hey First time,I think it's time to get her over to the calendar section!:salute:


----------



## doh

I am not sure that I have a pic, but when I met her, her family had not heat other than wood, she can still split a wood pile better than me to this day.

No running water, her and her 4 brothers and sister would run for the water.

No indoor plumbing.

3 channels on the TV

And no phone.

Yes she is a "backwoods Girl" and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## crossboneracing

1st time you from lancaster? Your right down the road practically. lol my old man is from lunenburg. Im from southboro! Nice to see other young people getting in the biz, you a landscaper?? Btw, nice lookin girl, mynes still bein shy!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

here is me and my gf of 10 years at a kenny chesnie concert, lol i was pretty drunk so that explains the weird face i was making.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

one more


----------



## farmerkev

Hopefully I can soon add to this thread, Im working on the gf part, its just up to her to say yes
Anyway, wish me luck, we might be looking at the first Kev-Lawn employee.


----------



## iceyman

goldpro i think your shirt explains everything...


----------



## Burkartsplow

I will have to find one to post. My GF and I went to dinner on saturday night and lot we were in had not completely done. It had a few strips in the far back still undone so she got in the driver seat and went to town. She was scared to hit the gas and pick up speed. She did a pretty good job for her first time>> pic coming soon. have to resize...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Hey Gold i was at that concert. i dont remember it too well though lol


----------



## NBI Lawn

Not sure why I am sharing


----------



## KINNCO

*I snapped this shot when she told me she didn't want to learn to plow:realmad:

But does go with me and my three little shovelers on an occasion or two

I'll second the calendar pic GV*


----------



## kashman

well she dont need 2 plow just 2 smart for it , she has a masters degree in social work and she is a licensed independent social worker. so the hard work is left up 2 me


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

farmerkev;501110 said:


> Hopefully I can soon add to this thread, Im working on the gf part, its just up to her to say yes
> Anyway, wish me luck, we might be looking at the first Kev-Lawn employee.


see at least somebody has my issue.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Its good to see this post is alive again LOL

Well it looks like I'm going to have to snap some photos LOL


----------



## grandview

NBI Lawn;501357 said:


> Not sure why I am sharing


That guy pretty cheap. I'll give at least 10.00!


----------



## DeereFarmer

crossboneracing;501002 said:


> 1st time you from lancaster? Your right down the road practically. lol my old man is from lunenburg. Im from southboro! Nice to see other young people getting in the biz, you a landscaper?? Btw, nice lookin girl, mynes still bein shy!


Yup, I'm from Lancaster. I've been her about 2 years now. Last season was my last season landscaping. Just didn't have enough income to make it worth while. I had to go find a "real job". I love plowing too much to give it up.payup


----------



## nbenallo33

my girlfriend


----------



## grandview

nbenallo33;501635 said:


> my girlfriend


After it's empty it's your wife!


----------



## 4720

*here is my wife*

here is my wife on new years


----------



## 4720

*sorry ill try it agin*

here is my wife and daughter in la at the rose bowl that we all went to this year


----------



## MaineF250

I take my gf plowing occasionally with me for the company but she gets bored really quick. The only time I ever smashed a mirror she was with me. I had been plowing for a little over a day and when I lifted the wing, I didnt have the toe high enough and the heel came up and smashed the mirror. Since then whenever she rides with me she ducks when I lift the gear


----------



## nbenallo33

wow they still have a star there for brittney spears?!?...


----------



## SuperDuty

KINNCO;501385 said:


> *I snapped this shot when she told me she didn't want to learn to plow:realmad:
> 
> But does go with me and my three little shovelers on an occasion or two
> 
> I'll second the calendar pic GV*


KINNCO.....ILMFAO....I think I pissed myself!!!! And the calendar...Agreed!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

Heres some pics of my fiancee!! One with the santa hat & eating with chop sticks
Were getting married this July!  we both went to the same school since kindergarden! We just bought a new house last year & .......I guess kids will come along later though!, were still young lol


----------



## grandview

Nice Italian girl!


----------



## Zack1978

Anything else to add?


Zack


----------



## nbenallo33

gotta love the italians!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

This is my latest girl/interest/whatever we are. No titles yet. hahaha. We started hanging after my ex and I broke up. She's pretty cool. She's a good cook too.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Nice Deere, Yum yum Cupcakes


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;562375 said:


> Nice Deere, Yum yum Cupcakes


she didnt clean up the kitchen yet slackerrr


----------



## elite1msmith

well maybe they are fresh cupcakes.....


----------



## tls22

Me and my gf!


----------



## sjosephlawncare

you two look totally unhappy!! at the same time too!!:crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Her hair is on fire


----------



## nicksplowing

*thats Not Fire........ Thats Gv Peekin Thru The Window Snapping A Pic *


----------



## 06HD BOSS

nickplowing1972;562464 said:


> *thats Not Fire........ Thats Gv Peekin Thru The Window Snapping A Pic *


lol i thought that was his camo hat in the background


----------



## DeereFarmer

elite1msmith;562387 said:


> well maybe they are fresh cupcakes.....


Hahaha. They were straight out of the oven and damn good. She wants to go plowing this winter, so she can't be bad. She's my type of girl. Loves 4 wheeling, tractors, and her favorite color is camo. She can work 12 hours at the farm on her day off and still not be tired. I'm sold.:redbounce


----------



## TL697

Here's a couple of my Beautiful Bride:


----------



## grandview

That's what were talking about!

But you better resize the other one.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

my girl would beat my a** if i posted a pic of her in a bikini LOL
plus, i would never give these perverts the honor of seeing her like that 

but you can feel free to post more


----------



## TL697

grandview;562585 said:


> That's what were talking about!
> 
> But you better resize the other one.


Yeah, sorry, They were both in my "email size pics" folder so I thougt they were already resized...


----------



## TL697

06HD BOSS;562586 said:


> my girl would beat my a** if i posted a pic of her in a bikini LOL
> plus, i would never give these perverts the honor of seeing her like that
> 
> but you can feel free to post more


She's right here, and suggested the photos...


----------



## grandview

TL697;562588 said:


> She's right here, and suggested the photos...


Hurry up and post more before she changes here mind!


----------



## TL697

grandview;562590 said:


> Hurry up and post more before she changes here mind!


She is cracking up right now...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

TL697 dont listen to him, grandview keeps those kind of pics in a "special" folder.

feel free to PM some to me and JD though lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

06HD BOSS;562596 said:


> TL697 dont listen to him, grandview keeps those kind of pics in a "special" folder.
> 
> feel free to PM some to me and JD though lol


What about me?


----------



## JD Dave

06HD BOSS;562596 said:


> TL697 dont listen to him, grandview keeps those kind of pics in a "special" folder.
> 
> feel free to PM some to me and JD though lol


How did I get pulled into this? I'm not complaining though. Come on Boss lets see your girl, I'm sure Jenny Craig did the trick. LOL BTW TL697, if your girlfreind is looking for a farmer with 5 kids, I could make myself available.


----------



## Peterbilt

5 Kids?!!??!! Man you must be busy in your off seasons there Dave!! lol

Peterbilt


----------



## JD Dave

Peterbilt;562637 said:


> 5 Kids?!!??!! Man you must be busy in your off seasons there Dave!! lol
> 
> Peterbilt


Practice, makes perfect.


----------



## nicksplowing

JD Dave;562634 said:


> looking for a farmer with 5 kids, I could make myself available.


*NOW THATS WHAT I CALL TOO MUCH ROLLING IN THE HAY*


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

JD Dave;562640 said:


> Practice, makes perfect.


HOw in the world dose one go about supporting 5 kids i cant even support myself. some day ill find a rich girl i hope who loves me very much or is blind and dumb which either way is fine with me


----------



## 06HD BOSS

JD Dave;562634 said:


> How did I get pulled into this? I'm not complaining though. Come on Boss lets see your girl, I'm sure Jenny Craig did the trick. LOL BTW TL697, if your girlfreind is looking for a farmer with 5 kids, I could make myself available.


i posted her pic somewhere on here. ill let you find it.


----------



## wild bill

*brave*

well tl697 nobody said you were not a brave man but we know who rule's the roost wright ! you are a very lucky man .:salute:


----------



## cet

Peterbilt;562637 said:


> 5 Kids?!!??!! Man you must be busy in your off seasons there Dave!! lol
> 
> Peterbilt


JD doesn't have an off season, he works a steady 2 day week.

Thats why he has time for 2000 plus posts.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

cet;562687 said:


> JD doesn't have an off season, he works a steady 2 day week.
> 
> Thats why he has time for 2000 plus posts.


clapper has 3000 so


----------



## JD Dave

cet;562687 said:


> JD doesn't have an off season, he works a steady 2 day week.
> 
> Thats why he has time for 2000 plus posts.


Your just jealous. LOL


----------



## cet

I'm not jealous but maybe envious.LOL

I would love to have 10 kids, they are a very special present. They grow up way to fast, and they are really expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## SnoFarmer

......................:waving:........xysport....................................


----------



## grandview

Snofarmer ,if that 's you wife/gf that makes you about 108 yrs old.


----------



## elite1msmith

hahaxysport


----------



## toby4492

grandview;563625 said:


> Snofarmer ,if that 's you wife/gf that makes you about 108 yrs old.


And he doesn't look a day over 103 to me


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

toby4492;563632 said:


> And he doesn't look a day over 103 to me


it must be that shine keeping him young


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

DeereFarmer;562371 said:


> This is my latest girl/interest/whatever we are. No titles yet. hahaha. We started hanging after my ex and I broke up. She's pretty cool. She's a good cook too.


Good looking+good cook= PERFECTION! lol


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Here's me and the girl at prom this year-


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

And another at the FDR Memorial in D.C. when we were on our senior class trip-


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lawn Enforcer;564107 said:


> And another at the FDR Memorial in D.C. when we were on our senior class trip-


she must be blind whats she doing with you


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

KGRlandscapeing;564109 said:


> she must be blind whats she doing with you


I know, I don't get it either. I treat her well and show her respect and she does the same to me, and it works very well!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lawn Enforcer;564112 said:


> I know, I don't get it either. I treat her well and show her respect and she does the same to me, and it works very well!


i was just playing good luck with it good girls well ones that actually have brains and rnt stuck up our hard to come by. treat her right and hopefully she stays


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

KGRlandscapeing;564113 said:


> i was just playing good luck with it good girls well ones that actually have brains and rnt stuck up our hard to come by. treat her right and hopefully she stays


I know, you seem like a good guy-thanks, she is one of the better ones in my class, not a total b****, she's different.


----------



## nicksplowing

*oh To Be 18 Again*


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

you sure thats not your sister?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

nickplowing1972;564132 said:


> *oh To Be 18 Again*


I'm only 17, 18 next April

GOLDPRO- why do you say that? Do we look alike?


----------



## CAT 245ME

nickplowing1972;564132 said:


> *oh To Be 18 Again*


I know the felling, seems like it wasn't that long ago when I finished High school.(although I was in my early tweenty's when I graduated LOL)


----------



## DeereFarmer

Lawn Enforcer;564112 said:


> I treat her well and show her respect and she does the same to me, and it works very well!


That's all that matters. You can have the hottest girl in the world and if you two don't treat eachother well it'll never work. Lucky for you she's also very good looking. Good for you man!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

DeereFarmer;564206 said:


> That's all that matters. You can have the hottest girl in the world and if you two don't treat eachother well it'll never work. Lucky for you she's also very good looking. Good for you man!


Thanks man- she really is great


----------



## ABES

THEGOLDPRO;564135 said:


> you sure thats not your sister?


oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh BURN lol


----------



## nicksplowing

Lawn Enforcer;564161 said:


> I'm only 17, 18 next April
> 
> GOLDPRO- why do you say that? Do we look alike?


*OK THEN WOULD YOU MIND LENDING HER TO ME ONE WEEKEND I HAVE LOTS OF CANDY*


----------



## powerjoke

CAT 245ME;564194 said:


> I know the felling, seems like it wasn't that long ago when I finished High school.(although I was in my early tweenty's when I graduated LOL)


you too huh?lol

i was in my 5th year in high school the 3rd time i herd a teacher say "you are never gonna amount to nothin" .........now i think the she is still workin for $18K per year lol.

i didn't go to collage b'cause i was too busy workin.....o'h and by the way i am 27y.o.

but back to the origional post.....do you want a pic of my wife or girlfriend?.....one you'll probably not want to see and the other dosent know about the GF lol

PJ


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

nickplowing1972;564441 said:


> *OK THEN WOULD YOU MIND LENDING HER TO ME ONE WEEKEND I HAVE LOTS OF CANDY*


Ha......nice try, but it's not gonna happen!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Tooooooooooooooo funny...


----------



## nicksplowing

*hey Ya Dont Know Until Ya Ask *


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

nickplowing1972;564504 said:


> *hey Ya Dont Know Until Ya Ask *


That's true, it never hurts to ask-


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lawn Enforcer;564553 said:


> That's true, it never hurts to ask-


apparently you havent asked enough girls dumb questions. It can hurt where the smiley face getting slapped or pummeld by a couple girls


----------



## grandview

Ummm,this thread is pictures of wives and girlfriends! stop talking and start posting pictures!:realmad:


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

KGRlandscapeing;564555 said:


> apparently you havent asked enough girls dumb questions. It can hurt where the smiley face getting slapped or pummeld by a couple girls


Oh, I'm a smooooth talker lol


----------



## farmerkev

grandview;564562 said:


> Ummm,this thread is pictures of wives and girlfriends! stop talking and start posting pictures!:realmad:


Good point, but the talk is pretty funny. Id add but well, I have nobody to post a pic of, that should change within the next week I hope.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

farmerkev;564852 said:


> Good point, but the talk is pretty funny. Id add but well, I have nobody to post a pic of, that should change within the next week I hope.


Nice! Getting a woman pretty soon, can't wait for the pics! 
Is she HOT?:yow!:


----------



## Mike_PS

well, this thread is for pics of wives/girlfriends so let's not get too off track


----------



## 4x4Farmer

good call !!!!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

farmerkev;564852 said:


> Good point, but the talk is pretty funny. Id add but well, I have nobody to post a pic of, that should change within the next week I hope.


Do we got a pic yet?


----------



## kc2006

Only pic i could find of her that i could actually post  She goes with me plowing when she can and i let her have a go at it a few times, she wants my f250 to plow with this year if i get another truck.


----------



## grandview

kc2006;566175 said:


> Only pic i could find of her that i could actually post


Send me the pictures so I can verify if the pictures are suitable to post or not!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

grandview;566196 said:


> Send me the pictures so I can verify if the pictures are suitable to post or not!


Me too, it's always good to have a 2nd opinion!


----------



## EGLC

Lawn Enforcer;564106 said:


> Here's me and the girl at prom this year-


Good looking g/f man. Hard around here to find one who's not real b**chy.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

EGLC;566490 said:


> Good looking g/f man. Hard around here to find one who's not real b**chy.


Thanks, my school has a lot of nice girls to choose from. They not only are good lookin' but they are nice too.


----------



## creativedesigns

Heres some pics of the Famous wife! LOL

The first pic is balancing on the stupid ball, which I attempted & fell hard on the freakin ground!  ....Then the beer pic! lol


----------



## chcav1218

Here's me and my girlfriend Niki. We've been dating two years. She hasn't been out plowing with me yet, it's my first year and she'll be away at college while I'm home plowing and going to trade school (we just graduated). She's an artist so she designed an awesome sign for my truck. I posted it below.


----------



## gkm

good looking couple. nice design for your sign


----------



## scholzee

creativedesigns;573318 said:


> Heres some pics of the Famous wife! LOL
> 
> The first pic is balancing on the stupid ball, which I attempted & fell hard on the freakin ground!  ....Then the beer pic! lol


You let her out of the house to drink beer two fisted without her ring on ??? She's too cute for that, Oh I get you where with her taking the picture. You have a beautiful wife best to both of you in your marriage.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

scholzee;573427 said:


> You let her out of the house to drink beer two fisted without her ring on ??? She's too cute for that, Oh I get you where with her taking the picture. You have a beautiful wife best to both of you in your marriage.


there's a ring on her finger. its all creative could afford, you have to look very hard with a magnifying glass


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

scholzee;573427 said:


> You let her out of the house to drink beer two fisted without her ring on ??? She's too cute for that, Oh I get you where with her taking the picture. You have a beautiful wife best to both of you in your marriage.


i had to look at that but hes right no ring See guys theres no money in snow plowing cant even afford a ring


----------



## wild bill

the first picture from creative designs looks like she's about to wup the praying mantis on you but !


----------



## iceyman

creative gave her a ring but shes too embarrassed to wear it in public:waving:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

iceyman;573473 said:


> creative gave her a ring but shes too embarrassed to wear it in public:waving:


or after awhile the plastic from the ring pop was to bother some


----------



## bharry20

none of you are right. here is the real answer, no ring = free drinks!


----------



## chcav1218

me and my girl both wear claddagh rings and promise rings. just makin sure we get the message across.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

creativedesigns 


Heres some pics of the Famous wife! LOL 

The first pic is balancing on the stupid ball, which I attempted & fell hard on the freakin ground! ....Then the beer pic! lol 



how did you fall off of a cement ball that is fixed to the ground???? lol ????


----------



## Zodiac

ServiceOnSite;577459 said:


> creativedesigns
> 
> how did you fall off of a cement ball that is fixed to the ground???? lol ????


Now THAT takes practice. 

Here is the girlfriend and I at Miller Park for the Cards vs the Brewers. She's from St. Louis, I'm from Wisconsin. She's wearing a Cardinals hat, but I'm glad you can't see it.

If I can find ANY pictures of her in a plow truck, I'll post them. But I'll be damn surprised myself. She's more than happy to stay warm and at home.


----------



## flairlandscape

Haven't been on the site since last winter but here's a picture of my beautiful wife! Got married June 07'


----------



## grandview

flairlandscape;577834 said:


> Haven't been on the site since last winter but here's a picture of my beautiful wife! Got married June 07'


Nice. Even if you Canadians are trying to take over this site!


----------



## elite1msmith

grandview;577888 said:


> Nice. Even if you Canadians are trying to take over this site!


but we will never let them 

most of you guys all have a good looking GF/Wife, i must be doing something wrong..


----------



## shepoutside

grandview;577888 said:


> Nice. Even if you Canadians are trying to take over this site!


Hey!!! I resemble that remark.......... so dose my wife ..........


----------

